# RIDE-der Eisbär 2011 / Wer fährt mit?



## MangoAndreas (4. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich werde wahrscheinlich die 100 km-Strecke wählen. Und ich komme mit einem Freund aus dem Bergischen Land zum Main.

Link zum Veranstalter: *Eisbär-Fahrt am 8. Januar 2011 in Kitzingen bei Würzburg*

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## wogru (4. November 2010)

Hättest ja mal einen Link zum Veranstalter posten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MangoAndreas (5. November 2010)

Hallo Wolfgang,

stimmt! Ich hab's korrigiert, danke!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## wogru (5. November 2010)

Schade, am 8. Januar stehe ich auf Skiern.


----------



## Bautiger (18. November 2010)

hallo

bin wie jedes jahr wieder auf der 100 km strecke dabei


----------



## ]:-> (28. November 2010)

Sind da Spikes von Vorteil, oder reicht ein normaler grobstolliger Reifen mit guter Selbstreinigung auch aus?

Also für den fall, dass es schön kalt ist


----------



## Bautiger (28. November 2010)

hallo

irgendwann ich glaub vor 3 jahren hatten wir blitzeis da wären spikes von vorteil gewesen
wenn bloß der rollwiderstand nicht ala leopard 2 wär
last year war ich mit big bettys unterwegs hat im tiefpowder auch nix genutzt
ich mach da nich lang rum dieses jahr wirds der x-king  retten


----------



## Anto (12. Dezember 2010)

MangoAndreas schrieb:


> Link zum Veranstalter: *Eisbär-Fahrt am 8. Januar 2011 in Kitzingen bei Würzburg*



Die Icebehr-Fahrt war doch schon im Dezember


----------



## tubist88 (2. Januar 2011)

Bin dabei. Zum 1. Mal und fahre die 75km


----------



## MangoAndreas (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo Tubist,

von wo reist Du an?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Sauron1977 (3. Januar 2011)

Bin auch dabei, 75 oder 100km, kommt auf die Wegeverhältnisse an.
Momentan sind die Aussichten ja ganz gut, Tauwetter wenn wir Glück haben.
Gibt zwar viel Gematsche dann, aber wenigstens Eisfrei hoffentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tubist88 (3. Januar 2011)

MangoAndreas schrieb:


> Hallo Tubist,
> von wo reist Du an?



Burkardroth (Rhön), also fast um die Ecke


----------



## montero (3. Januar 2011)

Die Prognose ist ja rosig: 4°C und Regen 

Bin dieses Jahr wieder auf der 75er Strecke dabei und hatte die ganze Zeit die Hoffnung, dass wir tolle Wetterverhältnisse haben. Aber wenns so richtig taut, wird das ne lange schmierige Rutschpartie. Da kann ich die Spike Claw wieder abschnallen...


----------



## MangoAndreas (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo Sauron,



Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei, 75 oder 100km, kommt auf die Wegeverhältnisse an.



Bei mir ebenfalls. Ich habe mich zwar für den Marathon (100 km) angemeldet, aber wenn die Wege so sind wie heute in Wuppertal (siehe Fotos), wird das nichts. Ich habe 3 Stunden für gut 30 km gebraucht. Auch wegen der Ice Spiker, die selbst auf Asphalt heftig bremsen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Bautiger (6. Januar 2011)

hallo

zur info mail des veranstalters
Hallo,

aufgrund der Witterungsverhältnisse (über 60 cm Schnee am Friedrichsberg) mußten wir aus Sicherheitsgründen die 100-km-Strecke sperren. Wir haben die Marathonteilnehmer auf die 75-km-Strecke umgebucht.

Wir bitten um Verständnis.

Euer Eisbärteam Manfred + Dieter

--
Freitag + Göpfert Agentur UG
(haftungsbeschränkt)
Stettiner Str. 4
97318 Kitzingen
mobil 0176 - 244 76 443
fax: 03212-2447644
mail: [email protected]
_____________________

Dieter Göpfert
Eventmanagement
Bahnhofstraße 23c
97353 Wiesentheid
mobil: 0176 - 244 76 443
fax: 03212-2447644
mail: [email protected]
www.raceacrossgermany.de
www.bavariaextrem.de
www.goepfert-eventmanagement.de
www.Ride-derEisbaer.de
www.power-8.de
www.Mainfrankentriathlon.


----------



## Sauron1977 (6. Januar 2011)

Das erleichtert mir die Auswahl 
Hab die ganze Zeit überlegt ob ich die 75 oder die 100 mache.
Und noch 5 Euro gespart, hey!

Freu mich auf Samstag, hoffentlich wirds nicht zuu matschig


----------



## MangoAndreas (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

wir fahren heute Mittag mit dem Auto gen Süden. Ich glaube, die Spike-Reifen bleiben hier. Es kommen wieder Ralph und Nic drauf.

Schöne Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montero (9. Januar 2011)

Auch wenn der Eisbär eher ein Braunbär war, fand ich den Marathon gestern einfach nur klasse. Normalerweise vertrete ich ja auch die Meinung, dass zu so einer Veranstaltung das entsprechende Wetter gehört aber mit der Sonne gestern war es einfach nur herrlich. Hat auch gut getan, nach dem ganzen Schnee in den letzten Wochen mal wieder etwas von der Landschaft zu sehen und unter den Stollen richtigen Waldboden zu spüren. Ein bisschen Winterflair blieb uns ja am Schwanberg erhalten 

Fand es nur etwas schade das dieses Jahr so wenig Teilnehmer da waren. Ich hoffe die Veranstalter lassen sich davon nicht entmutigen und ziehen den Eisbär weiterhin durch. Wie immer perfekt organisiert 

Bis nächstes Jahr!


----------



## MangoAndreas (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Eine abwechslungsreichere Fahrt habe ich noch nicht gehabt! Es war fast alles dabei: Asphalt, Wirtschaftswege, leichter Schotter, Schnee, Eis, Schlamm, bergauf, bergab, Gegenwind, Rückenwind, warme Verpflegung, kalte Verpflegung und eine Reifenpanne.

*Hier meine Fotos: http://picasaweb.google.com/LiegeradFernweh/EisbarMTBMarathon2011#
*

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## zymnokxx (12. Januar 2011)

Ich war auch beim Eis- Ähh Braunbär dabei und suche noch verzweifelt im Netz die Bilder von den Fotografen der Agentur, die überall herumgesprungen sind. Hat dazu vielleicht jemand einen Link? Ich weiß nämlich gar nicht mehr, wie die Agentur hieß. Danke schon mal und bis in einem Jahr. Termin steht schon fest: 7.1.2012!


----------



## tubist88 (12. Januar 2011)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Ich war auch beim Eis- Ähh Braunbär dabei und suche noch verzweifelt im Netz die Bilder von den Fotografen der Agentur, die überall herumgesprungen sind. Hat dazu vielleicht jemand einen Link? Ich weiß nämlich gar nicht mehr, wie die Agentur hieß. Danke schon mal und bis in einem Jahr. Termin steht schon fest: 7.1.2012!



guggst Du hier


----------

